# IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller Drivers



## Scott001 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi all, I was trying to find The drivers for the above. I was looking on the web page of the company that made my motherboard, but they charge to join and you have to join to get the drivers. 
Does anyone know where I can get the drivers for 

VIA Bus Master IDE Controller drivers???


----------



## Scott001 (Aug 6, 2003)

Ummm hello


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What board? What OS?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about telling us the exact make/model of the MB, and the URL of the company that charges you to download drivers? This I gotta' see.


----------



## Scott001 (Aug 6, 2003)

VIA technologies Think its a VT82C694X
I have XP Pro


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/via_pata_sata_+ide_v160a(20061101140444).zip


----------



## Scott001 (Aug 6, 2003)

Is it going to matter that my Hard drive is an old one and not an SATA hard drive. Its an old 40Gig Western Digital!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The driver is for the controller, not the drive. It doesn't matter. The controller is on the board.

The driver will only install if it detects the correct hardware.


----------



## Scott001 (Aug 6, 2003)

Awsome, thanks again


----------



## Goli (May 28, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/via_pata_sata_+ide_v160a(20061101140444).zip


i have 2 pcs with same problem as Scott001 .

one had been solved , it is same as Scott001's pc ,
the other one as below ,
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller drivers??? 
VIA technologies P4M266A-8235
I have XP Pro
Please Help !


----------

